# fish finder for under $600



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

I am buying another kayak (Hobie outback) and plan on getting another fish finder for the 2nd kayak. I am looking at the humminbird 597ci HD combo with down imaging. Is there a better fish finder for under $600? 

Can a transom mount shoot through a kayak if I install it inside?

I found them for $579.95 shipped.


Thanks,

Keith


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I have the 800 series HB and just love it. HB has good service and a friend of mine has the one you are looking at. He thinks its great.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Not sure if you are still looking or not but I found this looking around for something to get with the gift card my girl got me for Valentines day. Seems like a good deal for 499 but I could be wrong .


http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SBC;cat105591780;cat105767280;cat105684480


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

USMC_Galloway said:


> Not sure if you are still looking or not but I found this looking around for something to get with the gift card my girl got me for Valentines day. Seems like a good deal for 499 but I could be wrong .
> 
> 
> http://www.cabelas.com/product/Barg..._l=SBC;cat105591780;cat105767280;cat105684480


I was also looking at the one. But after shipping and tax the 597 is only $40 more.


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

Tacklewarehouse has the 587 for $469 free shipping no tax.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I got a 788CI for $565 delivered 2 yrs ago, so you should be able a later 788 model for under $600.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Good news, I went through with it and got that 587 ci DI combo gps unit! I looked at the one from the site mentioned below and it had the 3.5 inch screen, which is what my FF has now and I think its a tad small. 

Bad news, I think the only love I will get for the next month or so will be from Palmala and here 5 sisters ....


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

jandhproducts.com.... Humminbird 788ci HD di GPS combo $659 with a $50 rebate from humminbird. $800 unit for $610 no tax. Pretty hard to beat. Mine is shipping as we speak.


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

capt j-rod said:


> jandhproducts.com.... Humminbird 788ci HD di GPS combo $659 with a $50 rebate from humminbird. $800 unit for $610 no tax. Pretty hard to beat. Mine is shipping as we speak.


WOW, they do have some very good prices. THANKS!!!! I just need to figure out what I need or want now.

Where do I find info on this $50 rebate?

Thanks,


----------



## KeithOH (Mar 26, 2010)

Well I ended up getting the 788 HD DI Combo. I really wanted to put the transducer inside the kayak but the quality was crap. I tried it in three different places and non of them work well at all. So I mounted it on a mad frog gear arm to deploy it into the water. Here is a picture of the test run since I mounted on the outside.


----------

